# Mp3 Question



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi All,

Does anyone know if it is possible or know of a program that will allow me to edit an MP3 file. Say for instance i want to have an MP3 for my ringtone but i want the ringtone to only play the chorus, is there a program that lets me isolate just the chorus section and save the file to my desktop?


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Try audacity it is free. http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

It should open up the MP3 into a linear format to allow editing then save it as an MP3.

Cheers,

Tim.

P.S. Own up what song is it?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

jasonm said:


>


Program is great apart from the fact that when you try to save the file as an mp3 to your specific folder it asks you to download a plug in. The plug in doesn't work. Appreciate the link but it hasn't helped


----------



## Fooktard (Jan 31, 2006)

then get acid pro or sony soundforge instead......


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

albini13 said:


> Program is great apart from the fact that when you try to save the file as an mp3 to your specific folder it asks you to download a plug in. The plug in doesn't work. Appreciate the link but it hasn't helped


It works great for me with the latest beta of Audacity. Are you sure you downloaded the correct Lame encoder (from the link suggested at Audacity page)?

http://www-users.york.ac.uk/~raa110/audacity/lame.html

Then you simply need to extract only *lame_enc.dll* and place it somewhere on your HDD ..the best place is Audacity\Plug-ins folder, but it can be placed anywhere  Then if you try to save something to mp3, you will be asked to locate the lame_enc.dll file. That's all


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

if you get stuck let me know and i will edit what you want using cooledit (very good/easy to use but no longer made music editing/studio software, you should be able to find it using bit ttorent ) ,my msn is [email protected]


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

TimD said:


> Try audacity it is free. http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
> 
> It should open up the MP3 into a linear format to allow editing then save it as an MP3.
> 
> ...


I got it but its too complicated for me


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

F**K me jase, what did you do to make cherie look so much better????-i always thought she was ugly but that is a vast improvement









john.


----------

